

Show HN: Weekend project - FaceInToilet.com - somid3


======
rex_gsd
That's an awesome idea, though maybe you should consider mixing up your
marketing as a 'take revenge' kind of way instead of the 'pranks' target you
seem to be going for at the moment.

'Upload the face of your enemy' instead of 'Upload your friend's face'.

~~~
somid3
haha, thats a great idea! thx. this just a tiny promise I had made my friends,
not sure if it could ever be a business

